# Unwelcome flock.



## smugly (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm seeking advice from pigeon lovers: how do I convince the 6-8 pigeons that have taken up residence on my balconies to go live somewhere else? I am normally a kind-hearted man, but these birds are pushing me to the brink of violence! I haven't been able to sleep past sunrise in almost a year thanks to their incessant cooing, which is a HUGE problem, since I often have to work until 3am or later.
I have never fed them, and I cleared my balconies of all suitable nesting nooks (it all started when they nested behind a small sheet of plywood leaning against the wall), yet they continue to nest here. I can no longer use my balconies at all: the birds have completely covered them in poop... in some places it's several inches deep. I was recently given a BBQ as a gift, and cannot use it, because I can't even set foot on the balcony without tracking poop all over my carpet when I come inside.

I have tried a plastic owl, hanging CDs (which they took down within hours, I still can't figure out how), and even pigeon-spiked the railing, but nothing works! I don't have a lot of money, so spiking the entire balcony or putting up netting is a little outside my means. The only two options I have left are to get the landlord to deal with it (ie: pest control) or to buy a pellet gun. Let me be clear here: I DON'T want to hurt them, I just NEED them gone! Help!!!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Well, using pest control or a pellet gun won't help as there is something about your balcony that attracts pigeons and more will arrive whilst it continues to be hospitable.

If it is the nesting that is the problem then wait until any fledgelings have left the nest, remove the nests and ensure that all new nests are removed before eggs are layed.

Are you in the UK? I may have some plastic anti cat spikes in the garden that could double up as pigeon spikes and would be happy to send them to you.

Pigeons do poop a lot but you need not let it mount up until it is several inches deep. I clean up after 110 pigeons every day and even that doesn't take long. If you cleaned up the balcony and invited a few friends round for barbecues the pigeons will not want to stick around to keep them company.

When you clean up the balcony share the poop with any friends that have composters and vegetable gardens. Pigeon poop makes the best compost.

Cynthia


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

netting is not that expensive,!it would discourage birds from coming to balcony,the poo can be removed(whilst wearing suitable gloves and mask etc)by using a scraper(even a paint scraper would do)and cleaned with solution of disinfectant and hot water,have you tried windchimes????/cheap to buy and maybe enough to discourage the birds from coming


----------



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

Several ways to spook them peacefully are-squirt guns with water,or splashing some water out of a cup for example.shaking a walmart bag so it fills up with air and makes a snap.windchimes,believe it or not,plushie cats that looks even slightly real.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You seem to be a nice guy. I suppose those pigeons love your balcony and they are courting/mating with those cooing. I can't think of any solution except to catch them and bring them somewhere else far and release them. I also hope that none of your neighbor is feeding them. Pigeons are attracted to safe places and whether food is available. And because they nested there before, they will keep on coming back. I can understand the poop problem. I myself ended up cleaning my loft everyday.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

First I suggest break out the water hose and clean your balcony then rearrange the whole thing; maybe add some big potted plants. Bring out your BBQ grill and start using it. It seems like you haven't used your balcony for awhile so the birds took the opportunity to make use of it. The more they see you there and all the smoke from the grill should make them find another spot to roost. Placing netting around it will also help....


----------



## smugly (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks you all for your advice! It seems I will need to buckle down and do the nasty job of cleaning up all the poop so I can try to increase my presence on the balconies. The biggest problem I have with that is that I live on the 4th floor, so I can't just sweep it off or use the hose (because I don't have one up here), because it will end up all over my downstairs neighbors balconies and cars. 
I live in Edmonton Alberta Canada, so I only have a few months of summer to hopefully scare them off during the few hours a day that I am home. I'll have to start having BBQ lunches  I wish I could use netting, but because of the construction materials used on my building, I have to either build large elaborate frames for the 2 18x10 foot openings, or damage the stucco walls.
I also want to have a word with my neighbor down the street that leaves piles of birdseed on the sidewalk. Personally I think it's irresponsible to feed animals you don't intend to provide a home for... besides, it's also illegal here.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You don't need to sweep it or hose it off the balcony. Wet it down and then scrap it up, using a pigeon scraper or a large paint scraper. It just peels off. Place the poop in a bucket or plastic container, then offer it up as compost.

Pigeons are wary of change, so if you move things around on the balcony regularly it will delay them settling.

Cynthia


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

I have a plastic bin liner flying, flag style, from my balcony to stop my fantails landing there. As they get used to it, I'll swap it for a windmill and then a brightly coloured streamer.

The neighbours must think that I'm nuts!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

smugly said:


> * I also want to have a word with my neighbor down the street that leaves piles of birdseed on the sidewalk. Personally I think it's irresponsible to feed animals you don't intend to provide a home for... besides, it's also illegal here.



I was just about to ask if there was a source of food nearby, as a FOOD SOURCE is number one in pigeons picking out location to nest.

I would clean up the balcony and make it a people friendly place, because the more you hang out there the less the pigeons will, remove all pigeon friendly things like pots/planters anything they can use to nest.

* While we enjoy feeding pigeons, it should be done responsibly. I agree that the neighbor is being irresponsible,especially if it is illegal, ask him kindly to do the feeding where it is legal-in a park, or an empty lot, and only leave enough for the birds to eat. Any left overs will bring around rats and other unwanted creatures.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It may not be legal to feed the pigeons anywhere in Edmonton which I think is a criminal law in itself....but that should be in an ethics thread.


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

Charis said:


> It may not be legal to feed the pigeons anywhere in Edmonton which I think is a criminal law in itself....but that should be in an ethics thread.


I agree. I wonder if such a law exists in Calgary? If so, I'm breaking the law. But as you said, that's another thread. 

Smugly, how very kind and thoughtful of you to come to a forum of pigeon lovers and find a peaceful humane way of dealing with the problem that you're facing. I applaud you for that. Many others would just come up with their own creative (read, inhumane) way of getting rid of them. I hope you get your balcony back. Personally, I love the incessant cooing, but I'm a morning person and work days.


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

pigeonpoo said:


> I have a plastic bin liner flying, flag style, from my balcony to stop my fantails landing there. As they get used to it, I'll swap it for a windmill and then a brightly coloured streamer.
> 
> The neighbours must think that I'm nuts!


They probably think you're one of those 'new age artsy types' LOL


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Smugly


I'm a nightowl, have similar (sleeping) problems, with or without pigeons around. (I'm also on the fourth floor, with a balcony, and lots of bird doings early in the A.M. Person i know said even in Australia the birds are raucous at dawn. Not an easy time to meditate).

I use ear plugs (swimmer's rubber or rubbery ear plugs, looks like three mushrooms stacked on each other, made by EAR in UK, I believe. (Available also in Blackfoot's outdoor gear and camping shop here in Cologne). 

And, I use sleeping goggles or blinders or _Schlafbrllen_ or whatever you want to call them.

Slept through a pneumatic jackhammer on the stair landing (tile walls) outside my one-room apartment (thin door between us) one hot summer day.

Idea is along the line of closing your eyelids to block out the sun, rather than extinguish the sun. 

Kept my sanity. VERY IMPORTANT to me. Don't want to be in jail for some act of violence and probably years later not even remember what the fuss was about.

Like to story told about the Indian/native America: Indian say, white man build big fire, sit far away. Indian build small fire, sit close.

Now, next project is how to live on pennies or cents a day while having gourmet tastes.

Best of luck with your venture.

You may miss the pigeons once they're gone. Maybe a ghetto blaster shows up on a neighbor's balcony.

Larry


----------

